# Pre-Game Ritual



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Anyone know what our boys say/do in the huddle thing??


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

"DEFENSE, DEFENSE, gonna shut'em down with DEFENSE"


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

G-Force said:


> "DEFENSE, DEFENSE, gonna shut'em down with DEFENSE"


:rotf:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I think G-Forces computer is messed. He meant to type OF instead of DE.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Anyway someone must explain me where is the difference about win 90-70 or win 120-100 ...

Why in the first case many talk of good defense while in the second no ? 20 points are 20 points in both the cases ...

If you make 95 points per game, allow 95 ppg to your opponents it's poor defense and you lose; but if you make 115 per game, allow 95 or even 100 points to the opponents it's not poor defense ...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

italianBBlover said:


> Anyway someone must explain me where is the difference about win 90-70 or win 120-100 ...
> 
> Why in the first case many talk of good defense while in the second no ? 20 points are 20 points in both the cases ...
> 
> If you make 95 points per game, allow 95 ppg to your opponents it's poor defense and you lose; but if you make 115 per game, allow 95 or even 100 points to the opponents it's not poor defense ...


Exactly the point the announcers made last night. No difference at all.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

italianBBlover said:


> Anyway someone must explain me where is the difference about win 90-70 or win 120-100 ...
> 
> Why in the first case many talk of good defense while in the second no ? 20 points are 20 points in both the cases ...
> 
> If you make 95 points per game, allow 95 ppg to your opponents it's poor defense and you lose; but if you make 115 per game, allow 95 or even 100 points to the opponents it's not poor defense ...


I've tried to make that point a lot. NO ONE understands it. lol


----------



## Lethal Vertical (May 9, 2003)

dissonance19 said:


> I've tried to make that point a lot. NO ONE understands it. lol



It's not a valid point. 

If you don't understand why now, you will after the Suns get beaten by the Spurs in the next round 

Lethal


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Uhhhh, the Spurs are already in the Western Finals series? They may be favored by most, but that aint over yet, LV.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Lethal Vertical said:


> It's not a valid point.


Why no ?


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

No clue. All I know is that we need to re-sign Bo simply for the purpose of being in the middle of the huddle.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

G-Force said:


> Uhhhh, the Spurs are already in the Western Finals series? They may be favored by most, but that aint over yet, LV.


Exactly. Come on Sonics can win it.


----------



## Lethal Vertical (May 9, 2003)

Its not over for the Suns. I agree Dallas is a chance of winning the series. But I think the Suns will win in 6. 

As for the Spurs, after last years effort, not to mention the mavs and wizards in the 1st round, I wont say we definitely have the series in the bag, but with the Sonics being so banged up, and us having beaten them so easily in the 1st two games, I'm super confident. 

Defense it's simple, you're saying that just because a team wins by 20 their defense is as good as another team that wins by 20, even though their opponents scored 20 points more? 

I think you're getting confused between winning margin and defense. Effectiveness of your defense is most acurately judged by how many points your opponent scores. And in the playoffs, a defensive team is more likely to be able to keep up their good defensive efforts than an offensive team is likely to keep shooting well under the increased pressure

Lethal


----------



## mav78 (Apr 20, 2005)

Its

RUN, RUN, RUN :banana:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

mav78 said:


> Its
> 
> RUN, RUN, RUN :banana:


I think thats the closest.


----------



## mav78 (Apr 20, 2005)

oops..I forgot to Complete....Its

Run, Run, Run :banana: OUT of the Playoff's :banana:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

mav78 said:


> oops..I forgot to Complete....Its
> 
> Run, Run, Run :banana: OUT of the Playoff's :banana:


If you're gonna continue to bash us in some way or make smart remarks, and not post with any objectivity. I suggest you stop posting here. You never have much to say about the games or even come here to talk to us. You say why Dallas will win and there are no buts.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> If you're gonna continue to bash us in some way or make smart remarks, and not post with any objectivity. I suggest you stop posting here. You never have much to say about the games or even come here to talk to us. You say why Dallas will win and there are no buts.


Yeah man. Please don't bait here in the Suns board. We didn't do anything.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> Yeah man. Please don't bait here in the Suns board. We didn't do anything.


Sure you did - you crushed Memphis.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Sure you did - you crushed Memphis.


Im not talking about that.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Nash shouts: be aware, my passes can come in every moment, even if you don't expect it!


----------

